# Hi guys I am a 3rd year student need help with survey for my dissertation on 'single-use plastic and consumer behaviour' Please could you help.



## Unistudent1

It takes less than 5 minutes.









Single-use Plastics and Consumer behaviour survey


Dear Sir or Madam, Please take a few minutes of your time to complete the following questionnaire.




www.survio.com






thank you for your time.


----------



## JJ_Gav

Responded, good luck with your project!


----------



## Unistudent1

JJ_Gav said:


> Responded, good luck with your project!


Thank you


----------

